# Went with R5



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay here is the finished product for the R5 I decided to go with over the C60. Very difficult decision but felt the R5 was quicker when I rode it and obviously lighter which I was looking for as well. Both Great bikes though.

FrameSet: Cervelo R5 56CM 
Groupset: Mechanical Campy SR
Seat: Seller SMP Carbon Lite
Seat Post: FSA KForce SB25
Brakes: Campy SR
Wheels: Campy Bora Ultra 35 Clincher
Tires: 25C Michelin Power Competition
Bars: Fizik Cyrano 42 "00" Bull
Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
Brakes: Campy SR w/ Campy Carbon Red Pads 
Bartape: LizardSkin DSP 2.5
Crankset: Campy SR 175mm 53-39
BB Cups: Campy Ultra-Torque EPS BBright 
Cassette: Campy SR 11-23
Pedals: SpeedPlay Zero Titanium
Cycle Computer: Sigma BC 23.16 STS
Bottle Cage: Elite Vico Carbon
Weight: 14 lbs 11oz (6662 gr.)


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Congratulations. Good choice.


----------

